# Travel Talk



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Reading through some of the 'About me' sections on various member's profiles I realised many people here listed Travel as one of their interests.
Travel is one of my passions. Being in a completely different environments, adapting to strange cultures, its magical. I was lucky enough to be born in a well off family that has afforded me the chance to travel a fair bit. Ive lived in three of the worlds greatest metropolises; Chicago, London and Amsterdam which im particularly fond of.
One of my siblings was adopted from Columbia, which gave us the chance to spend a few great months there.
Mingling with the various expatriate communities, means my family has friends across the world giving us an excuse to go visit them.

But the trip that first made me realise my love of travel and also changed my life in some ways was last year to Namibia. Those of you have checked out my blog will know I am going back later this year.

Travel for me is about nature more than anything else, a feeling of wilderness. Something not often afforded to us by developed nations, though contact with nature can still be found in North America.

Ive been fortunate so far but am sure I will continue to travel as much as impossible in my independt life.

So to start answer these questions.
_What is travel about for you? _
Seeking undeveloped earth, living in the natural rhythms, finding wilderness.
_What has been your favourite destination so far?_
Namibia
_Why?_
2nd least dense population in the world. Never ending spectacular desert landscapes with imposing mountains. Untouched state with abundant wildlife. People retaining their culture, you can still find Bushmen and Himba nomads roaming the desrt.
_Where would you like to visit next?_
Botswana

And please just write more stuff :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

_What is travel about for you? _

I basically seek art, culture, languages, local cuisine, and local wines. I don't care very much for the great outdoors and will rather value cities. I appreciate scenery, beautiful landscapes, coastal towns, mountains, etc., and will tour these parts of a country, but ultimately I want to go to museums, good restaurants, visit wineries, talk to the locals if I can.

_What has been your favourite destination so far?_

Italy, by far. I've been to Italy several times and know almost all regions except the extreme South.

_Why?_

Because of my roots. My father was Italian and I have family there. I love the people, the culture, the opera houses, the museums, the food, the soccer, and the wine.

_Where would you like to visit next?_

I badly want to complete my experience of Italy by visiting the only three regions I don't know yet: Sicily, Sardinia, and Calabria.

I'd add two new questions.

_What countries have you visited so far?_

Definitely not as many as I'd like since I haven't been to Eastern Europe, Asia, Oceania, or Africa except for Morocco.

In addition to having traveled extensively in my own country through most of the states (but not Hawaii or Alaska, unfortunately), I've been to Morocco like I said in Africa; Brazil, Paraguay, Argentina, Venezuela, Bolivia, and Uruguay in South America; Canada in North America (not Mexico), Panama in Central America, and a number of Western European countries: Italy, France, Spain, Portugal, United Kingdom, Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany, Luxembourg, San Marino, Monaco, Vatican City, and Switzerland.

_Other than your immediate goal above, what other countries would you like to visit one day?_

Austria, Croatia, Hungary, Czech Republic, Russia, Turkey, Egypt, China, India, Japan, Australia, and New Zealand. I also would like to visit Alaska and Hawaii, in my own country.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

"I will raise my eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help." I do not wish to travel far any more, 

not to the moon nor even to the pole, but I travel inside me to the realms of purity. I already live in 

the shade of Table Mountain: whither should I go?

Long ago I lived in England for two years: a country rich in atmospheres and characters, past and 

present. But too like South Africa in language and culture: to extend one's cultural experience, a few 

languages should be learnt: I learnt Spanish and went to live in three places in Spain during 6 months, 

and read Don Quixote. 

I loved the "manyana" spirit of Andalusia: being already committed to the philosophy of dolce far 

niente. In my youth I was an inveterate beach bum, and my favourite story was Negley Farson's 

Beachcombing in British Columbia.

Then for my 7 years of labour I was satisfied with the beaches of South Africa. Then I felt the need for 

a break, so I learnt Greek so that I could visit Greece, an eminently swimmable country, especially 

Mikonos and Kerkira. (in Thassos the water was too hot). That enlarged my culture, as I was able to read 

all of Kazantzakis's long novels, as well as the Iliad and a bit of Plato.

Here my friends always want to take me for walks on the mountain. I don't find these trees so 

interesting, I prefer to walk the streets where I can see houses, and more varied trees such as 

frangipani, which are rather hard to find on the mountain.

The best form of travel for a cultured person like myself (having already explored literature and music) 

is armchair travel: the TV shows me more than I could ever hope to see of animals in motion and men at 

war and play. And to really learn about the spiritual life, balance and grace of animals I cannot do 

better than view the epoch-making revelations of Emiel de Lange's photographs. These animals are far 

more spiritual than human beings.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Great answers both, and thank you for the compliments Gurth.

To answer Alma's new question:
Spain (We have a house in Andalucia, paradise),
NL, USA, ENG - lived here
Scotland, Wales, Ireland, Italy, France, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Norway, Denmark, Poland, Greece, Iceland, Belgium, Luxembourg, Namibia, South Africa, Singapore, Malaysia, Oman, Columbia, Grenada, Tobago, Jamaica, Barbados, Turkey.

Other countries on my wish list:
Australia, Gabon, Zambia, Tanzania, India.

Alma, a few years ago I spent a month sailing around Sicily. It is truly beautiful. Slightly less cultural than the north as its quite a lot poorer, but its worth visiting Syracuse for the ancient buildings and architecture. This is where Archimedes lived. Otherwise get into the countryside, and dont dwell too long in Palermo.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Gurth, a TV may show you more, but surely it is a vastly inferior experience compared to witnessing and hearing the sounds, sensing the smells in person.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*What is travel about for you? 
*
A place away from work. I like to visit new countries, or new parts of countries I know. Also as photographic opportunities - my hobby since 3-4 years.

*What has been your favourite destination so far? Why?*

New Zealand. Been there twice. Empty and grand, with stunning nature. Unfortunately both times before I was more than a holiday snapshooter. China second. Amazing country, in exploding development.

*Where would you like to visit next?
*
Russia would be interesting. Alternatively, the Baltic states. And if I would still be single, Chile and Argentina.

*What countries have you visited so far?*

Lived in The Netherlands, Singapore and France.

Visited (not counting airport stopovers): Denmark, Belgium, Luxembourg, Monaco, Spain, Portugal, UK, Germany, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Austria, Italy, Vatican, San Marino, Greece, Slovenia, Slovakia, Hungary, Czech republic, Poland, Swaziland, South Africa, USA, Canada, Grenada, St Lucia, Barbados, New Zealand, Australia, Cook Islands, South Korea, China, Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia.

*Other than your immediate goal above, what other countries would you like to visit one day?*

Ireland, Iceland, Norway, Morocco, Japan, Nepal.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Gurth, a TV may show you more, but surely it is a vastly inferior experience compared to witnessing and hearing the sounds, sensing the smells in person.


Emiel, I am a very visual person, even with poetry (but not with music, which for me is very sensual). Obviously, though, for you it is as you say. And I think too that your ability to say so much in your photographs must come from a psychic connection to your subjects, demanding presence.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Art Rock said:


> What has been your favourite destination so far? Why?
> 
> New Zealand. Been there twice. Empty and grand, with stunning nature. Unfortunately both times before I was more than a holiday snapshooter. China second. Amazing country, in exploding development.


New Zealand may just about be my dream vacation destination, if only to visit all the wonderful empty land that Middle Earth was filmed in. How I would love to visit the Shire, ride horseback across the plains of Rohan, row down the Anduin, and wonder at the powers of Lothlorien. A proud LOTR nerd here. 

I have different feelings about China. It's a very dirty place, and there are more than a few cities that are not exactly pleasant to visit. If you do go, skip Shenzhen and some of the more "industrial" cities (even Shanghai and Tianjin) and make a point to visit Xi'an, Guilin, and the Yangtze (Three Gorges, etc.). Beijing is a must too, with the Forbidden City, Great Wall (not too far), Summer Palace, and more.

I must admit though - the best thing about China and Taiwan is the excellent food and the great, inexpensive stuff you can buy there. Whenever we go we always bring a cartload home!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

love travelling with only one problem, i am moderate fly phobia. been working in aussie before, i love the tasmanian island, the emptyness of queensland + great reef. been crossing through many places in SE Asia (kamboja, vietname, thailand, malaysia, indonesia (90% of the archipelago excluded papua)), but yet to Phillipine. been to china (hainan island is my favorite), the northern Beijing, the yellow river route, sichuan, but yet to Xizang(tibet) etc. Japan (tokyo). Dubai and maldives.

what i loves is to visit historical site and museum (how inspiring idea!). loves shopping a local architecture magazine as souvenir, with their alien script and languages. will love to go europe, america and latin + africa if only i have more time (and budget). and for that four season country, i have no intention to enjoy that luxury ice falling to earth season... will need to check weather! 

how do you travel? going for luxury five star hotel or in backpacker budget style??


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> how do you travel? going for luxury five star hotel or in backpacker budget style??


I usually mix cheap hotels with luxurious hotels depending on location and what I'll be doing. For instance, if I'm driving a rental car and going from one city/region to another and have to sleep over during the drive, I'll save money by getting the cheapest possible but still decent hotel (no cockroaches, please), so that I can splurge later. I also care more for fancy restaurants than fancy hotels, especially in cities that are full of things to do and the hotel will be just a place to sleep. However, if the hotel is part of the destination in itself (e.g. a coastal resort or a romantic destination) then I'll book a good one.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> how do you travel? going for luxury five star hotel or in backpacker budget style??


Ive been pampered in the past, Ill probably get used to backpacker budget stuff in the near future though.
Wild camping is awesome in certain places.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

yes, the location is a factor on how the possible backpacker plan. expensive accomodation (in rich country) have a budget hostel/hotel for alternative. usually today the transportation cost is cheaper with budget fly concept.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like travelling too 
I like seeing interesting and beautiful places and experiencing local customs and food! 
The Places I have visited/lived in are England, Ireland, Canada, Singapore, Thailand, France, Belgium and The Netherlands.
In the future i would like to visit China, Japan, USA and Austria/Germany.


----------

